# Pre-Christmas Excitement



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

As always seems to happen, The first part of December we have something come up that will delay our traveling crews from getting home for Christmas. Being the dummy that I am, I typically end up going out to help them finish. 

This year we had a crew (2 guys) that had to install Sisal Wallcovering in a Church back in North Carolina. One of the guys being my brother and feeling somewhat responsible for him being out, I left CA on Redeye on12/11, flew to Raleigh, stopped at Waffle House (Which they don't have West past Phoenix AZ)

We had a large back wall and they couldn't figure out how we were going to do the install. The pieces were 25'x13' and weigh roughly 200 lbs. You can't hand this stuff like normal paper because there is not enough tack to hold the materials up while you work your way down the wall. It was on a stage at a chapel that wouldn't have been able to handle a lift, and we really didn't have time to track down and wait for a scaffold solution. Finally we decided to drive Eye-Lags into the ceiling and hoist it with Pulleys. We would Glue up from the bottom and worked our way to the top. It turned out ok, but I realized ultimately that I am getting to old for this crap! 2 weeks and over 200 hours later (each) we finished all the work in the church and finally flew home on 12/23, much to the ire of my wife who was left to do all of the Christmas prep on her own. 

The one saving Grace was we were withing Driving Distance to a BBQ place called Shuler's (Latta SC) which we discovered almost 5 years ago wile working in SC. If you have never been, Do yourself a favor. Word cannot express how good it is. 

That being said, I hope nobody ever has to install Sisal Wallcovering. I have done enough in my career for 10 or more people. It's not worth the headache.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting job and great solution - glad it worked out for you. 

I can only imagine the frustrations involved - not from the actual difficulties of hanging the product, but from wanting to swear up a streak and not being able to do so because you were working in a church.:devil3:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Wow. I just read the installation pdf for that stuff and it sounds like the most difficult installation I can think of. Nice work!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow. Doesnt look fun. closest I've done to that was hang Tackable in schools for the union. It was only four feet wide, but it was 1/4" thick synthetic cork, that came in 600 pound rolls. They hired union floor guys do do the install, but the company would have to pick a few painters from the union list, as they didnt have enough manpower. It was actually a two dollar an hour raise for us painters. The rolls had to be precut on the floor, I would roll linoleum glue really thick on the wall. two guys on a scaffold would start manhandling it into place, then we'd roll it with big linoleum rollers, then wash any glue off. The 15' were a nightmare. I'd have to roll the glue extra thick so the piece could slide around a little. It was also a hundred degrees out with no AC.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Why not just paint it and be done?!?(jk) Stupid wallcoverings....
Creative solution to a pita job, well done!And glad ya made it home for christmas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Pita job is right. Wow. Good job. Could you not have got any scaffolding in there? A little tight with the seating I guess..I recently purchased several sections of scaffolding which once set up is very dreamy.
For interior jobs however I recommend the 7ft planks. I bought the 10 ft. which are nice for outside but heavy and awkward for inside..


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

RH said:


> Interesting job and great solution - glad it worked out for you.
> 
> I can only imagine the frustrations involved - not from the actual difficulties of hanging the product, but from wanting to swear up a streak and not being able to do so because you were working in a church.:devil3:


Actually, I swear quite liberally in the churches, just not when anyone is around to hear me! (Being a member of this church, I don't feel too bad about it.) I also paint the Mormon Temples a few times a year. Those are the REALLY hard ones because I can't swear while inside. Sadly there are some days that I have to walk out to the parking lot so that I can get things off of my chest...


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Woodco said:


> Wow. Doesnt look fun. closest I've done to that was hang Tackable in schools for the union. It was only four feet wide, but it was 1/4" thick synthetic cork, that came in 600 pound rolls. They hired union floor guys do do the install, but the company would have to pick a few painters from the union list, as they didnt have enough manpower. It was actually a two dollar an hour raise for us painters. The rolls had to be precut on the floor, I would roll linoleum glue really thick on the wall. two guys on a scaffold would start manhandling it into place, then we'd roll it with big linoleum rollers, then wash any glue off. The 15' were a nightmare. I'd have to roll the glue extra thick so the piece could slide around a little. It was also a hundred degrees out with no AC.


Cork Board is terrible. (Well that and Dry Erase Vinyl...) We did a similar project years ago. They ran it down hallways in the local high school. Long Runs, Double stacked, needed to precut the transition and it started 4' off the floor. That was an actual nightmare. We fabbed a custom cart and it all went much smoother than it could have, still though, Never again!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

kentdalimp said:


> Actually, I swear quite liberally in the churches, just not when anyone is around to hear me! (Being a member of this church, I don't feel too bad about it.) I also paint the Mormon Temples a few times a year. Those are the REALLY hard ones because I can't swear while inside. Sadly there are some days that I have to walk out to the parking lot so that I can get things off of my chest...


Are you saying you can swear in other denomination's churches but not in a Mormon Temple?
I'm glad to say I'm can swear in any and all churches.


----------

